# How do you feel about visiting pets?



## hearlady (Dec 31, 2017)

Our family had a pet dog that passed after all the kids had gone off to college. We made the decision not to have another pet after that. Although I miss the companionship at times I don't want to get attached to another pet and all the responsibility that comes with them.

At that time we also made (mostly my husband) a standing rule that we wouldn't allow pets in the house. 
The only time we broke that rule was when one daughter's dog was very old and near death and couldn't be left alone. She mainly laid on the floor and just got up to go outside to pee.
When another daughter got a brand new puppy we allowed him in the house but he slept in a kennel.

That dog has visited several times but always stays kenneled when in the house. 
My son lives close enough that it's no problem.

After the elderly dog was allowed my daughter assumed dogs were allowed. We told her our feelings and she just stopped visiting unless her SO stayed home to watch the dog. If fact they never leave their dogs. They only go to pet friendly homes and hotels, etc.

My youngest daughter will leave her dog with a sitter when possible. Her MIL is a dog person and brings all her little dogs everywhere possible so naturally doesn't mind visiting dogs. That makes it hard because when they do bring the dog they are put out having to keep the dog kenneled here.
I'm sure I'll get different opinions. I would be more flexible but I have someone else who doesn't feel guilty all the time like I do. I blame it on him&#55357;&#56841;

Someone who has the same rule told me to stick to my guns or I would have dogs running around my house every time they visit and would deal with leaks and fur and everything else that we left behind with our last doggy.
I wondered if anyone has dealt with this.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dogs never seem comfortable when visiting strange places.

They are nervous. Like humans.

I love them anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2017)

We've always had dogs and welcome any dogs into our home as long as they are house trained and friendly.  Honestly, we don't have that many pets visiting so we haven't had any trouble.  My neighbor passed away and we had a couple of his dogs temporarily and one was definitely old and incontinent, so we confined her to the kitchen and kept her company there and also in the yard.  

I also rarely, if ever, bring my dog over to someone else's house and if we go on camping vacation, the pets come with us, I don't leave them with neighbors or in a kennel, and would not want them kenneled at someone else's house.  

It sounds like your husband is the one with the strict rule and you choose to be more welcoming, maybe he can bend a bit until he has real reason not to.  What would be the worst thing  to happen in a visit, maybe the dog has an accident in the house?  Not so bad if you're prepared to do a quick clean up, and not all dogs go to the bathroom everywhere unless maybe if it's an untrained puppy.

  But, if the dogs are housebroken, there really shouldn't be any problems.  In my opinion, dogs like to be with their people/family and enjoy going places with them.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 31, 2017)

With your husband's  NO DOGS  ALLOWED  ruling, you're gonna miss  having many otherwise visitors.

I'd much rather have a dog visiting  me than some HUMANS  I know !


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 31, 2017)

After our dogs passed we didn't want to be tied down or worse yet go through the death of a beloved pet or worry about who would even take the dog should the dog outlive us. I get my pet fix by dog sitting my Sister in laws dog or for anyone else who might be away for a few days. We have a gate that can be easily taken down and moved from room to room. The pet usually comes with its own bed from home or whatever else makes him feel more at home. I've had no problems.


----------



## jujube (Dec 31, 2017)

Your house, your rules.  

I discourage visitors bringing their dogs, especially ill-behaved ones (visitors OR dogs).  I will make exceptions in special cases.  I like dogs.....I just don't like them in my house.  

My house, my rules.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 1, 2018)

Don't have anyone that visits that has dogs.  Rather not have them in my house. Been there and done that when the kids were home and had dogs and cats. My daughter in Va. boards her dog when visiting as her husband travels a lot and no one home to care for him.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 1, 2018)

Falcon said:


> With your husband's  NO DOGS  ALLOWED  ruling, you're gonna miss  having many otherwise visitors.
> 
> I'd much rather have a dog visiting  me than some HUMANS  I know !



Well spoken!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 1, 2018)

Wait a minute.  Isn't this more of a "Who rules the roost?" question than whether or not dogs should be allowed in your home?  You felt it necessary to insert, parenthetically, that the rule was put into effect (mostly) because of your husband.  What do YOU want?  If you enjoy pets in your house, than you need to work things out with your husband.  It's your house, too, right?


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 1, 2018)

Dogs are welcome in my home.  My house, my rules.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Wait a minute.  Isn't this more of a "Who rules the roost?" question than whether or not dogs should be allowed in your home?  You felt it necessary to insert, parenthetically, that the rule was put into effect (mostly) because of your husband.  What do YOU want?  If you enjoy pets in your house, than you need to work things out with your husband.  It's your house, too, right?



I agree. How did hubby get _his _way and you not? There should be a compromise somehow. 

What does he have against dogs or has he always been battling with an allergy?

Pets would be very welcome in my home as long as the owner took them outside to relieve themselves or immediately cleaned up any accident. However, I don't think I'd be up to pet sitting for more than one overnight.


----------



## hearlady (Jan 1, 2018)

It was supposed to be a smiley after "I blame him". It's our rule but I would be more likely to give in.
He rules the roost for the most part. I don't find anything wrong with that. In return I get to make him the bad guy.  See smiley face.
 If something is very important to me he'll back off. It's worked ok for 39 years.
About the dogs. After the kids left we upgraded furniture. Their dogs are used to sleeping on the couch and the bed. I like having no dog smell in the house and no fur everywhere. 
Now you can commence spanking my hand for making my poor husband the bad guy. He would like that.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2018)

Sorry Hearlady, I guess I got the wrong impression.


----------



## hearlady (Jan 1, 2018)

That's OK.
This subject comes up whenever children are coming home. None of them really questioned it however my older daughter told me she couldn't visit as often because someone has to stay with the dogs.
My husband would tell you that if I didn't have something to worry about I'll find something. I seem to be the only one bothered with it. 
Guess I needed one person like Terry to say she gets it.....thanks terry


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 1, 2018)

hearlady said:


> That's OK.
> This subject comes up whenever children are coming home. None of them really questioned it however my older daughter told me she couldn't visit as often because someone has to stay with the dogs.
> My husband would tell you that if I didn't have something to worry about I'll find something. I seem to be the only one bothered with it.
> Guess I needed one person like Terry to say she gets it.....thanks terry



Say what you mean, and mean what you say.  I get it, now.  Since you're (mostly) all for banning dogs, as is your husband, keep it up.  Problem solved.  You can always meet your daughter on her dog walks, or stop by her place.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 18, 2018)

I didn't have to be concerned for quite a few years because I had the terrorist cat from hell who refused to tolerate any new animal in her home. She barely tolerated the animals who were here before her, but no newcomers were allowed.

She was a Manx, and I didn't realize until a friend brought her new puppy for me to meet that the descriptions I had read about Manx cats being territorial were way too subtle. She spit and hissed at that puppy and she got progressively worse until I put her in a crate in the spare bedroom because it was apparent she was building up to a physical attack. Even with the door closed we could still hear her screaming at us but at least we didn't have to put up with her.

Now that she's gone, I wouldn't mind people bringing their animals when they visit, as long as they are well behaved (both the people and their animals).


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 18, 2018)

I never met a dog I didn't like, not true of humans.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 18, 2018)

Pets are fine here
the owners, however, must pass my TSA screening

(animals, all, are actually preferred over most humans)


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 18, 2018)

The only people who ever bring pets to our home are our kids; they and their dogs are always welcome.

Not so much the guy from down the block who walks his dog to poop in various neighbor's yards without picking it up.   I have taken a shovelful of "his property" and left it on his doorstep.   (Yes, I'm "that" woman.  )


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

When I go to my brother's he allows my dog even though his dog passed a few years back.  He is still heart-broken but loves my little dog.  Most places I go to allow her.  If they don't allow her then, though, she stays home in the kitchen.  I allowed another dog in my home and my dog barked at him; she was jealous but then she put up with him being there..lol.  

It's your home and to do what you want with and if you don't want dogs there then just don't have them.  I think your relatives should understand.


----------

